# Warhammer Fest 2018



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lots came out over the weekend. New edition of AoS, boxed game of Adeptus Titanicus, and minis for Blood Bowl, Necromunda, HH, and 40k.































































































> You may have cast a Purple Sun before, but never like this – get ready for roaming, predatory spells, fantastical enchantments and summoned sorceries that aren’t just words on a warscroll but active (and very deadly) participants in your games.












































Yes, this is actually happening:










































​


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Necromunda reveals.


































































First look at the next gang, the Cawdor.











Blood Bowl.

































































> Forge World gave us our first look at the Proteus Pattern Land Speeder – based on the classic design of the first ever Land Speeder in Rogue Trader, this support skimmer will feature all sorts of weapons options and will be available on general release, unlike its retro-tastic, event-exclusive brother.






















> We also got a peek at the Mechanicum Knight Acastus – first previewed at the Horus Heresy & Necromunda Weekender, this titanic Knight answers the question “what if you combined the Acastus Knight Porphyrion with even more barely understood and horrifying techno-weaponry from the Age of Darkness?”:





















Alpha Legion Preators.










First Dark Mechanicum mini sighted.


























enetia Krole, commander of the Sisters of Silence and one of the greatest champions of the Talons of the Emperor, if not the Imperium itself:




























> Forge World also revealed the return of a fan-favourite kit with the Dreadnought Drop Pod – for when you absolutely, definitely need to deliver a 10ft tall armoured sarcophagus covered in guns and filled with an angry Space Marine directly to your enemy’s most vulnerable flank
> 
> This is more than just a re-tool of the old kit – as well as featuring more detail, it’s been re-designed to be larger and can now convincingly carry a Contemptor Dreadnought.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Necron construct.


























This thing is huge:

















My favorite thing from the whole weekend:



> We also got a chance to catch up with Wood Robot – a company that claim to make “The Table of Ultimate Gaming”. Naturally, we were curious – so we decided to partner with them to produce some very special Warhammer 40,000 and Warhammer Age of Sigmar gaming tables. Wood Robot tables really are things of beauty, featuring sideboards, hidden compartments, a vast range of modular accessories and more that’ll make gaming a joy. You can even join them together for larger games to form sprawling battlefields!




























Gotrek is back in a new audio drama. That’s right – none other than the legendary Brian Blessed will be lending his booming tones to this upcoming tale (as if it wasn’t already exciting enough)!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been waiting for years of the return of epic sized 40k but I'm not sure I like the new scale, is that reaver on the same base as 40k knight?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay a quick steal from spike bits for anyone who hasn't seen the scale yet. Yep, a warlord looks about 40k knight size, so this will be a very expensive specialist game, I don't think it will have the same feel as epic space marine









Edit: okay I'm quite off there, I think the warlord is about nemesis dreadknight size and the reaver is about contemptor


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The core set should provide big savings. A couple of them and you'll have all the warlords you need, I'd say.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The core set should provide big savings. A couple of them and you'll have all the warlords you need, I'd say.


I still have a €50 voucher for gamers world and my birthday is coming in a few months so boom time! Although before I've even seen the rules I think I'd probably run a lot of reavers over warlords


----------

